# Trauma???



## adri3421 (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone have experience billing/coding/auditing for trauma surgeons who also work as the attending in the critical care unit? 

I am looking for a contact with who I could compare billing practices with? Particularly the use of modifiers in the global period.


----------



## TammyW (Mar 11, 2014)

Where you ever able to find anybody?    Or do you have tips to share?   I am the newbie now


----------



## Ryannwoike (Jun 13, 2014)

*Trauma*

Hi,
 I have been coding for trauma surgeons who also are attending a in the icu if you still want to compare things


----------

